# Thoughts on this?!?!?!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Have a look... what do you think?


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

That's one ballsy coyote! Good footage.


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree thats one ballsy coyote! I never saw anything like that. Great video!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know, that looked like an awefully clean coyote. Seemed he was playing more than anything. My money says, it's his pet coyote. If not...I want to go calling up there!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

"You can't hurt me"????
Over the years I have lost thousands of dollars worth of cattle to coyotes. You won't catch me playing footsie with them.

Canadian singer attacked by coyotes while hiking in national park dies of wounds

Canadian singer attacked by coyotes while hiking in national park dies of wounds | World News - cleveland.com -


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

I chased one, that we about hit and it just stood there in the field and it looked good and healthy so I got the bright idea of chasing it but it only ran about ten yards and it stood its ground and it was alot more intense . The one i chased was snarling and all hunkerd up that one looked a little tame .


----------



## Stu3 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't know, that looked like an awefully clean coyote. Seemed he was playing more than anything. My money says, it's his pet coyote. If not...I want to go calling up there!


 I agree with with the idea of it being a pet it did seem to be on the tame side


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice looking yote. I would say it was camp pet on the yote and to comfortable. Now the camera man is either on the wild side or never seen yotes tearing up a deer by the way the fool stuck his barehand out there. All the same different video.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats a great video. The guy prob raised it from a pup tho way to calm.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

If you notice, at one point the guy is sitting on the ground with the coyote because he has to get back up after that...


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

beautiful dog, neat experiance but a bad idea. pet or not i dont believe you could ever really tame a wild dog.


----------



## yotes my r25 (Mar 1, 2010)

i would have harvested the yote


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

That guy needs a gun.


----------



## Tka250 (Mar 3, 2010)

That was neat to watch.


----------



## AAA (Feb 24, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, a coyote with that dark of a coat would be skinned before the video was over!


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

he even called a little sounded like a sneaker on dry wood the call did


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

Reminds me of the guy that thought he was the friend of the bears up in Alaska. Turns out him and his girlfriend were lunch. Never a good idea to play with wild animals.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Rile said:


> Reminds me of the guy that thought he was the friend of the bears up in Alaska. Turns out him and his girlfriend were lunch. Never a good idea to play with wild animals.


Good call back on the "Grizzly Man". The first time I saw that guy on TV, I told my wife he would end up as bear [email protected]#t.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

That was a neat video but the guy did seem like an idiot for sticking his hand out to try and pet it * wld have been funny if the yote bit his hand and the next shot he didnt have his ring or his finger*


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Good video! I agree camp pet


----------

